# Need ideas for liver.



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

i needed some space in the freezer for some lamb that i'm saving to make into stew for my parents, so i defrosted a package of 3 nice calves' (or is it calf's) liver steaks, about 3/8th of an inch thick each.

besides the usual pan fried with onions and bacon, what can i make with them?

i can google recipes well enough, so i'm looking for tnt recipes that i can ask questions about if needed.

tia.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2012)

I prefer the traditions preparation, with fava beans, and a nice chianti.

phftftftftftft


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 12, 2012)

Cut strips and then flour eggwash and panko. Liver fingers. kids will love them.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

oh man, that sounds good. thanks.

do kids like chianti?  

i'm kidding. thanks for the great idea, rock, and creeping me out, tatt.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2012)

For real though, I live it just dredged in seasoned flour(s+p, granulated garlic, a little thyme, and paprika), a MUST(for me) Seared off in clarified butter(butter makes a WOLD of difference over veg oil), add in 2 crushed garlic cloves, de-glaze with Sherry, and over a bed of baby spinach. Let the carry over heat wilt the spinach. A side of sun-dried tomato tapenade, or even made into a vinaigrette. The earthiness of the sun-dried tomatoes plays nice with the richness, and earthiness of the liver.

Of course, you could do the same preparation as above, but gently wilt the spinach in the same pan after the liver is out, and just plate a nice portion of garlic smashed spuds.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

wow after that, i'm losing control.

me want liver NOW!

lol, thanks again, rock and tatt.  two of the best chef's i've ever had the pleasure from which to learn.

from.

damn, that last adposition always seems to sneak in. and i'm not even cambridge educated.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

You could make liver pâté.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

When I lived in Germany, we used to do this:
1. Dredge the liver in flour to which you have added S&P Meanwhile, plump some raisins and core and slice 1 apple..
2. Toss into a hot pan to which you've added fat (butter, oil, whatever). Add 1 sliced onion.
3. Cook about 10 minutes.
4. Drown with a bottle of beer (poured on the liver, not down your throat), add the raisins and apples. Simmer 5-7 minutes.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

recipe please, taxy?

it's not a lot of liver, but i guess it could be a small pate.

where you don't put your hands in the air, hmm, because you gtruely do care. no screaming either please, nor raising burnt roofs... 

but seriously, a good, tnt pate recipe would be nice.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

mmm, sounds good cws, thanks. i make a pork tenderloin recipe very similarly. i think it could work with liver.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

I have only made this pate with pork liver, but it is supposed to be particularly "fine" with calf liver.

Danish liver pate (leverpostej)

1/2 kg    pork liver
1/2 kg    pork fat or bacon
3           anchovies
3           onions

Put the above through the meat grinder three times.
Stir well with:

1 Tblsp            flour
1 tsp              ground, black pepper
2 tsps             salt
2 whole           eggs
a pinch of        nutmeg
~3-3.5 cups of milk (It should make a thick batter. You should be able to pour it, but it should be thick enough that you need a rubber spatula.)

Bake in greased loaf pans, in a water bath in a "not too hot" oven for an hour. I seem to remember doing this at about 275 F.

To check if it's done, poke it with a skewer and see that the juices are clear.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks so much, taxy.  those are certainly ingredients that i can taste in my mind.

copied and saved.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks so much, taxy.  those are certainly ingredients that i can taste in my mind.
> 
> copied and saved.


I'm looking at that recipe and that looks like an awful lot of fat. I checked some Danish recipes on line and they are using a ration of 2 parts liver to 1 part fat. I may have done that and not written it down. I'm pretty sure I only ground stuff twice. It gets pretty messy and it doesn't smell nice while it's baking, actually it stinks while it's baking, but it smells and tastes good when it's done.

Did you copy and paste before I edited it?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

yes, but it'll mark it a w.i.p..


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> mmm, sounds good cws, thanks. i make a pork tenderloin recipe very similarly. i think it could work with liver.


Tuesday evenings, it was either smoked eel or liver. I opted for liver and this is how "Papa" always made it.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

You could grill it...mebbe skewered, wrapped in bacon...hot fire
(I  ain't sure I should say this...) I have eaten various types of liver raw.  It goes back to an old hunting tradition. I have not eaten cow or pig liver raw, but deer and buffalo (Bison) is quite mild.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

Come to think on it....I ain't made chopped liver in awhile. I like chopped liver sandwiches.
I know it's a different kind of liver...things click in my brain in a weird fashion sometimes.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 12, 2012)

First, said liver must be tested to see if it is any good. Sling a piece at the ceiling. If it sticks there for 5 minutes, your good to go! The wall will also work, but not as well as the ceiling.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> First, said liver must be tested to see if it is any good. Sling a piece at the ceiling. If it sticks there for 5 minutes, your good to go! The wall will also work, but not as well as the ceiling.



  Now there's a good thing to know....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2012)

Panko breaded liver sounds amazing.  You may get away with adding a bit of shredded coconut to that panko mix.

Liver Pate:
Cook the liver until it is just barely done.  Remove any gristle.  Chop and put into a food processor with two tbs. clean bacon fat, or butter, 1/8 tsp. onion powder, 1/8 tsp. garlic powder, 1/4 tsp. fresh thyme, and a touch of sugar.  Add 1/8 tsp. ground white pepper, and a couple dashes of mustard powder.  Add a bit of salt.  Process until smooth.  Taste, and feel the texture in your mouth.  Adjust as required.

Liver and Rice
1 cup rice (whatever your favorite rice is)
1 onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups water
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. coarse black pepper
3 tbs. butter
fresh spinach

Melt the butter in a saucepan, and add the rice and salt.  Stir the rice over medium heat until it turns opaque.  Add the garlic, onion, thyme and pepper.  Stir in completely.  Add the water.  Bring to a boil, turn down to simmer, cover, and set timer for 25 minutes.

Heat a heavy pan over medium heat.  Add a little bacon grease to the pan and let it melt completely.  While the grease is melting, dice the liver into small cubes.  Add it to the pan and stir fry until just cooked.  Remove from the heat and set aside.

After  the rice has been cooking for fifteen minutes , add 2 cups of water to another pot.  Bring the water to a boil and insert a steamer pan into the pot.  Add the washed spinach and cook for seven minutes.

When the rice is done, add the liver to it and fold it all together.  Serve with the steamed spinach, Butter, and a refreshing beverage of your choice.

Asparagus might be better with the rice and liver than the spinach.  Your choice.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry, Tom...my brain sees Liver and automatically adds Onion and bacon...and how much bacon I can get away with cooking and eating...I can eat fried liver until it comes out my ears.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> For real though, I live it just dredged in seasoned flour(s+p, granulated garlic, a little thyme, and paprika), a MUST(for me) Seared off in clarified butter(butter makes a WOLD of difference over veg oil), add in 2 crushed garlic cloves, de-glaze with Sherry, and over a bed of baby spinach. Let the carry over heat wilt the spinach. A side of sun-dried tomato tapenade, or even made into a vinaigrette. The earthiness of the sun-dried tomatoes plays nice with the richness, and earthiness of the liver.
> 
> Of course, you could do the same preparation as above, but gently wilt the spinach in the same pan after the liver is out, and just plate a nice portion of garlic smashed spuds.



I'm dang near swooning here TaTT 
That sounds just deliriously deeeelicious!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> mmm, sounds good cws, thanks. i make a pork tenderloin recipe very similarly. i think it could work with liver.


We used to make pork roast in a similar way in a clay cooker. 

1. Soak the clay cooker per manufacturer's instructions.
2. Rub favorite mustard all over the roast.
3. Roll in flour to which S&P, garlic powder were added.
4. Brown roast in lard.
5. Put roast in cooker.
6. Add about 1 c plumped raisins, apple slices, onion.
7. Drown roast in beer (1 bottle).
8. Add apple juice or apple cider-about a cup or so.
9. Put cover on and cook at 325 until tender.
10. Make a gravy from the juices. 

I have the recipe written down, but I made it almost every Sunday for 6 months, so I think I haven't forgotten anything.

Serve with boiled potatoes, red cabbage (cooked--I think TL's and Steve K.'s recipes for this are pretty close to the way we made it--we did add caraway seeds--and their recipes are posted), and a green veggie.

PS--the roasts were never over 4 lb. This was in Germany--we did not consume the same size portions of meat there that my family in the States would cook and eat.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2012)

Make Beef Strogonoff out of liver. So it would actually be Liver Strogonoff.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

Chief, I'm going to have to give your liver pate a try. Sounds like much less work than mine.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 12, 2012)

I always try and buy fresh liver (they usually sell calves liver), but for those times when the store is out or I'm not in the mood to drive to the supermarket (and feel like having liver and onions), I was thinking of buying frozen calves or beef liver slices. I was just wondering if anyone has bought frozen liver. I'm not sure, but I think the frozen liver at the store is beef liver and not labeled calves liver.

What's the difference between calves liver an beef liver? Taste wise and all.

One thing I notice about fresh liver for sale is, it's not as neatly cut...it's kind of all over the place shape wise. The frozen liver however looks all neat and tidy formed.  Is that because it's beef liver and not calves liver?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Chief, I'm going to have to give your liver pate a try. Sounds like much less work than mine.



TL, the beauty of my method is that you can make it, and adjust everything as you go.  If you want it smoother, creamier, add more fat, and process longer.  If you want the flavor more rich, add a bit of chicken stock, or more thyme.  Just remember the cardinal rule of cooking, if it needs more of something, you can add more.  But once it's in the dish, you can't take it out.  So go slowly, and allow time for the flavors to meld.  

This pate' is easier to make while everything is still warm.  When you chill it, it firms up.

A couple we have New Years Eve dinner with every year, brought some store-bought pate' in cans.  There were two different liver varieties.  We tried both of them with crackers.  They were horrible.  We ended up throwing them away after a couple bites.  Fortunately, I had made some up with chicken livers.  The wife of the couple was astounded that I could make pate', from scratch.  It's not hard to do.  Think of liverwurst, and the flavors you taste when you eat it.  Go from there.  Just make it creamier in texture.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I always try and buy fresh liver (they usually sell calves liver), but for those times when the store is out or I'm not in the mood to drive to the supermarket (and feel like having liver and onions), I was thinking of buying frozen calves or beef liver slices. I was just wondering if anyone has bought frozen liver. I'm not sure, but I think the frozen liver at the store is beef liver and not labeled calves liver.
> 
> What's the difference between calves liver an beef liver? Taste wise and all.
> 
> One thing I notice about fresh liver for sale is, it's not as neatly cut...it's kind of all over the place shape wise. The frozen liver however looks all neat and tidy formed.  Is that because it's beef liver and not calves liver?


The frozen liver is neatly cut because they cut it frozen. Liver wiggles all over the place when you try to cut it if it isn't frozen.

I bought frozen beef liver once. It was awful. In fact, it was so bad the dog wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 12, 2012)

That bad, huh?  OK.  Thanks.  The frozen liver in the package looked awfully dark too. Not dark burgandy colored like fresh is, but almost grayish black.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> TL, the beauty of my method is that you can make it, and adjust everything as you go.  If you want it smoother, creamier, add more fat, and process longer.  If you want the flavor more rich, add a bit of chicken stock, or more thyme.  Just remember the cardinal rule of cooking, if it needs more of something, you can add more.  But once it's in the dish, you can't take it out.  So go slowly, and allow time for the flavors to meld.
> 
> This pate' is easier to make while everything is still warm.  When you chill it, it firms up.
> 
> ...


I have actually done that with chicken liver. I never thought of doing it with other liver. Thanks for the tip about doing it while stuff is still warm.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, Tom...my brain sees Liver and automatically adds Onion and bacon...and how much bacon I can get away with cooking and eating...I can eat fried liver until it comes out my ears.


 

exactly! me too. that's why i had to start a thread. 

thank you very much hoot, chief, chuck, and cws. all good ideas. recipes are copied and saved.

if i make pate or the wilted salad, or any of the recipes where the liver is easily seen, it'll end up just being for me. but the other recipes _hide_ the liver in a way, which i might get the family to eat.

cws, you just reminded me of my recipe for pork tenderloin with apple, onion, and butter gravy. the tenderloin is browned, smeared wuth wholegrain dijon, sprinkled with fennel seeds, and nestled into a bed of slices of sweated sweet onions and lightly fried green apples dotted with butter. the whole thing is baked for just a few minutes until the pork is cooked just medium. the pork is rested then sliced, and served with the apples and onions on a platter. some stock is added to the pan juices, and a little more butter added to make a gravy.

anywho, thanks again everyone for getting me past my mental block of bacon and onions.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

*Tom: Calves Liver Suggestions*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Firstly, I think a Calves Liver Pâtè could be quite lovely ... I have never prepared calves liver as a Terrine or pâtè, however, I think it could be quite lovely.

As you had mentioned, you prepare:  Veneto ( Venezia ) style calves liver which is very common for lunch, the main meal of the day. 

I had posted a lovely recipe in The Ethnic Section I believe where I spice the Flour for dredging the Calves Liver ... and of course, I prepare it as You do with  caramelized onion ... and if one wishes bacon or pancetta ... 

The other suggestion, is to marinate in Adobe and then Grill with caramelize onion side dish, however, serve it as a Tapa, along with crusty bread and a salsita of Smoked Paprika Cayenne similar to the salsa served with double fried Patatas Bravas ( see recipe in Ethnic I had posted ) and serve with these potatoes ... Slice the liver ( as they do in Spain ) and place the Julienne Strips of Liver on Tooth Picks, with a bit of Caramelized Onion on small plate and the Patatas Bravas on side ...

Have nice Monday,
Margi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning,
> 
> Firstly, I think a Calves Liver Pâtè could be quite lovely ... I have never prepared calves liver as a Terrine or pâtè, however, I think it could be quite lovely.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a great way to eat calves liver.  Thanks Margi.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

*Chief:  Enjoy*

Please just confirm that you have located the Double Fried Spanish Potatoes in Brava Salsa ( Ethnic or Potato Section ). 

This would serve as the adobe for the calves liver ...

Thanks for compliment,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

*Spanish Tapa Suggestions*

1. Adobe Salsa Brava ( see posting Ethnic for Double Fried Potatoes 9


2.  Al Jerez is a recipe that is served in Jerez de La Frontera, Cádiz Sherry Country: 

10 strips of calves liver julienne
salt and black pepper ground freshly
a glass of sherry dry
a glass of beef stock home made
Evoo
2 onions or 4 shallots minced
2 boiling potatoes
2 cloves garlic minced
a sprinkling of grated day old baguette crumbs
parsley fresh minced
a pinch of thyme 

1) Peel potatoes and boil in salted water
2) Rinse liver and pat dry
3) slice in julienne strips lengthwise and add salt and blk pepper freshly ground
4) sauté the onion, garlic in a little Evoo
5) add the thyme and a few peppercorns of rose, green, white and black
6) add the liver strips and sauté until golden however, tender
7) add the bread crumbs, wine and beef stock and simmer 10 to 15 mins.
8) serve with the boiled potatoes in a  Tapa size stew bowl 

Serve with crusty bread and a glass of wine of choice OR Beer. 

Liver is a popular tapa in the historical Andalusian small villages and towns. 

Enjoy.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2012)

Who would have thought that liver can be so popular! 35 posts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL! That's because mama told us it was good for us--iron! (Personally, I think it was because it was cheap, meat, and could be the meat item between pay checks--but that is the cynic in me.)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning,
> 
> Firstly, I think a Calves Liver Pâtè could be quite lovely ... I have never prepared calves liver as a Terrine


Thats strange, here is your family recipe for and I use the term loosely as every terrine I have ever made or witnessed being made is cooked in a bain marie.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/homemade-pork-country-terrine-80822.html#post1167715


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bolas: Assorted Types of Terrine Dishes*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Bolas,

I am uncertain, exactly, what you are asking me. 

I have had and have made numerous types of Terrine over the years (see photo ), including Cabracho in Madrid, which is Scorpion Fish and a traditional Christmas Festive Dish in northern Spain. 

From my viewpoint, it is my favoured. 

Terrine need not be prepared only with Pork Products. I have seen chicken liver, veal liver and lamb liver varieties as well in Spain.

One can purchase Terrines in any El Corte Inglés Department Store Club Gourmet throughout the country. 

It is more common to find French style terrines with pork, however, chicken, lamb and veal are also employed and combined with Port or Brandy, thyme, bay leaf, shallots, white wine, salt and pepper corns finely ground, egg, bacon wrapped, milk, bread crumbs, and garlic or a number of various spices. 

Gravy Queen had posted her lovely Terrine at the same time I did, so you can see there are numerous takes on the historical classic French versions. 

Have nice August.
Margaux Cintrano. 

I had posted a terrine and combined loin of pork 400 grams diced in tiny cubes and chicken liver 150 grams. See photo.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bolas: Photo Eva´s Terrine*

This is my Mom Eva´s Terrine ...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 14, 2012)

i just fry up some chicken livers in evoo with some shallots,garlic,dried chilli flakes,salt,black pepper,a splash of balsamico & dry white wine.chicken livers need to be cooked pink inside imo........oh boy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken liver pate (can't find the diacritic). Now we're talking!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Lamb Sweetbreads As Alternative*

 Buon Giorno, Good Morning, Tom, 

Animelle in Italian, Moleja in Portuguese, Ris in French, Bries in German and Mollejas in Spanish, are Sweetbreads in English and quite a classic delicacy in Spain ... and especially in Madrid & Andalusian Tapas Bars. 

They are a delicacy very similiar to lamb liver or calves liver in profile and texture ...

Calves Liver Ventian Style has always been on our at home bill of fare ... Surprised to see that others also appreciate the benefits and the taste of calves liver ...

Thanks for posting,
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning, Tom,
> 
> Animelle in Italian, Moleja in Portuguese, Ris in French, Bries in German and Mollejas in Spanish, are Sweetbreads in English and quite a classic delicacy in Spain ... and especially in Madrid & Andalusian Tapas Bars.
> 
> ...


sweetbreads refer to a variety of glands/offal from the thyroid glands in the neck to the testicles at the other end of a variety of animals and everything in between.they are cooked in different ways from poaching in milk to coating & frying.it is too much of a generalisation/blanket statement imo to say that they have a similar profile/texture to liver as most,when cooked correctly tend to have a texture far softer than liver again imo/experience.
i am curious that you say that you are surprised that others appreciate calves liver.perhaps enjoy would be a better way to put it,"appreciate" sounds a bit condescending imo.why are you surprised?i don't know about other parts of the world but,certainly over here liver is a popular dish as in liver & bacon,often features in the "full british breakfast" fry up & calves liver is readily available in most of our supermarkets.i have been eating calves liver since i was a child


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning Bolas,
> 
> I am uncertain, exactly, what you are asking me.
> 
> ...


OK I will spell it out, if you clic on the link in my post it will take you to you "family terrine recipe" which is a rather clumsy version of a meat loaf, it uses 400grms of pork loin and 150grms of calves liver.Then in this thread you claim you have never tried calves liver in a terrine.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> LOL! That's because mama told us it was good for us--iron! (Personally, I think it was because it was cheap, meat, and could be the meat item between pay checks--but that is the cynic in me.)


 
I think both are true. There is a lots of iron in liver, and people with iron deficioncy should eat it. But to rip the benefit od that iron,liver should be eaten nearly row.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I think both are true. There is a lots of iron in liver, and people with iron deficioncy should eat it. But to rip the benefit od that iron,liver should be eaten nearly row.


  I agree with that statement!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jamie Oliver has a lovely chicken liver pate recipe. I cook chicken liver like he does--still pink in the middle.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Mollejas ( Lamb Sweetbreads ) & Calves Liver*

In Spain, the only country, where "_ I have ever had Lamb Sweetbreads", as I stated in my prior post, and are considered a delicacy and are quite popular in the Pintxo Bars of Bilbao or San Sebastián, and The Tapas Bars of Andalusia and Madrid Capital._

_They are dredged in flour and sautéed in Evoo with a lamb stock and wine reduction if I recall --- _

_We are in Italia having our apartment reformed we had them at two distinct bars, and I recall " the creamy smooth interior texture to be best described as stating they are similiar to very tender calves liver Venice Style, dredged and prepared with caramelized onions; verses the textures of a roast or lobster " ..._

_Liver: My Italian Grandmom used to prepare calves liver Ventian Style, where it is highly appreciated. We have it when we go up to Veneto to see our Venetian native friends or my younger daughter when she travels over for business. _

_Your question: rarity on menus outside of Italian restaurants or Diners on interstate highways. _

_************************************************************** _

_Bolas: My Mom´s Swiss French recipe has 150 grams of calves liver, and so it is such a tiny amount in comparison to the Pork Lion and the chicken livers ... Calves liver is quite subtle ... _

_Our electrical system was just rehauled along with our wooden flooring and the whole kitch was reformed ... So when we get the tv and dvd hooked up, we shall catch up on all our dvd watching including your Terrine ... _

_Thank you._

_M.C._











_Off for a walk to Port._
_Have nice August. _


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Young Pig Liver 150 grams: the week of July 2nd, my older daughter and only grand daughter were visiting me for 2 wks. in Puglia, and I could not get calves liver that day, thus, he suggested young Pig Liver ... and so, that is why my Terrine is so pink and light in color.

I can only say it is ever so subtle and lovely ... with Dijon green peppercorn mustard from Maille. 

Thank you and I highly recommend this as a substitute For the Calf Liver. 

M.C.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i needed some space in the freezer for some lamb that i'm saving to make into stew for my parents, so i defrosted a package of 3 nice calves' (or is it *calf's) liver* steaks, about 3/8th of an inch thick each.
> 
> besides the usual pan fried with onions and bacon, what can i make with them?
> 
> ...


 
One of the best things I ever ate, was my Grandmother's liver knishes - mashed potatoes encased with cooked (ground) liver and onions, & fried in chicken fat.  (First you start with a chicken for the schmaltz lol.)  She never used a recipe, & my memory is dim.  As I recall, she added some flour to cooked cooled mashed potatoes, ground cooked liver in a meat grinder - fuzzy on this), made an indentation in the mashed taters & filled w/ liver/onions, & fried in a skillet.  It looked pretty simple.  Maybe someone here has a tnt, or you could wing it from some liver knishes recipes on the web - as it's not a "measured" recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 14, 2012)

Them Poems, written by Mason Williams

*Them Hog         Liver likers*
        How about them hog liver likers, ain't they funny guys?
        Eatin' hog liver soup, eatin hog liver pies.
        Eatin' them cooked, eatin them raw
        Eatin' them hog livers suits they craw.
        Look at them hog liver likers, ain't they a disgrace?
        Hog liver juice, all over they face.
        Them pig lickin, high falutin', big hunk o' French-fried         hog liver likers, aint they a sight?
        Servin' up a hog liver, gonna get liked.
        How to be a hog liver liker, Don't try to Psych-it,
        Eat yourself a hog liver and see if you like it.

For more, see the following site: Them Poems

BT, your young'en will get a kick out fo these, especially the moose goosers poem.  I know my youngen's did back in the day.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

I kinda like this one from there.

Them         Banjo Pickers
        Them Banjo Pickers, mighty funny ways,
        Same damn song, three or four days
        Them Banjo Pickers, all they know,
        Cumberland Gap, and Do-Si-Do,
        Them Banjo Pickers, talkin' 'bout strings,
        Banjo pegs, other such things!
        Them Banjo Pickers, poker-faced mugs,
        Never do smile, just play scruggs!
        Them Banjo Pickers sure are nice,
        Play each song, At least twice,
        Them Banjo Pickers never git sick
        Pickin' them banjo's Pick, pick, pick!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for all of the liver ideas everyone! 

cerise, the liver knishes sound really good! that might just do the trick to get my family to eat liver. thanks.

and thank you, chief. i will read them to my boy tonight.

that just reminded me of many of the rhymes that i'd read him from  "thomas the tank engine railway rhymes" when he was really small.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

Bucky, don't forget to teach your boy one of my fave kid songs:

Great Green Gobs of Greasy, Grimy Gopher Guts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm sure you could work some liver into it!


----------



## PianoAl (Aug 30, 2012)

This is adapted from my Swedish wife's recipe. I is much simpler than her recipe, but it's still great.  I left in the Swedish for your enjoyment. 

150 gram kycklinglever chicken livers
2 äggulor egg yolks
2 schalottenlökar, finhackade finely chopped shallots
1 vitlöksklyfta, finhackad 1 clove garlic, finely chopped
4 TBS smör butter
.25 cup Brandy
.5 cup  vispgrädde whipping cream
.5 tsp salt

Combine with food processor and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

PianoAl said:
			
		

> This is adapted from my Swedish wife's recipe. I is much simpler than her recipe, but it's still great.  I left in the Swedish for your enjoyment.
> 
> 150 gram kycklinglever chicken livers
> 2 äggulor egg yolks
> ...



I love the Swedish/English language combo!  Interesting that brandy is the same in both languages.

Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

PianoAl said:


> This is adapted from my Swedish wife's recipe. I is much simpler than her recipe, but it's still great.  I left in the Swedish for your enjoyment.
> 
> 150 gram kycklinglever chicken livers
> 2 äggulor egg yolks
> ...


Pretty convincing that it's a Swedish recipe, including the Swedish. I bet that is supposed to be in a water bath in the oven.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I love the Swedish/English language combo!  Interesting that brandy is the same in both languages.
> 
> Thanks!


So is salt.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 31, 2012)

I flour the liver, fry it in bacon fat with onions.  (serve with bacon) :yum


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sorry, every time I see the title of this thread, my first thought is, "Throw it away!"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2012)

That ridiculous part of my personality reared it's head when I saw the thread title.  My first thought was "don't mix acetaminophen and alcohol".  After that came; "Don't eat death cap, or destroying angel mushrooms.  After that came movie lines that I'd heard in the past, such as; "I eat my enemy's liver raw, to obtain his power."

The mind of a writer, or even a wannabe writer is way to fertile and needs to be reigned in. 

So, besides liver pate', which I've already submited, what can I add that is helpful?  Hmmmm.  Don't burn it.  It will stink up the house like non-other.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Claire (Aug 31, 2012)

How about them hors d'ouvres, ain't they neat;
Little piece of cheese, little piece of meat.

When I have leftover liver (we have a restaurant that makes a great calf's liver, which both husband and I love, but it's always too much), I pull out my 3 or 4 Cajun cookbooks and make a beef version of dirty rice with the leftovers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 2, 2012)

Dirty rice is one of my guilty pleasure foods, as I could eat it by the quart, and make myself sick on it. I tend to use equal parts liver, to a fresh ground sausage(or andouille), onions, garlic, bell peppers, celery(well, trinity, let's just call it what it is), red pepper flakes, liver sausage, red pepper flakes, rice, and stock. . . cokk and stir, cook and stir, and EAT. I LOVE me some Dirty Rice! Some dirty rice, with a chicken fried steak over it, and some breakfast style sausage gravy is one of my death row meals.


----------



## Claire (Sep 2, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Dirty rice is one of my guilty pleasure foods, as I could eat it by the quart, and make myself sick on it. I tend to use equal parts liver, to a fresh ground sausage(or andouille), onions, garlic, bell peppers, celery(well, trinity, let's just call it what it is), red pepper flakes, liver sausage, red pepper flakes, rice, and stock. . . cokk and stir, cook and stir, and EAT. I LOVE me some Dirty Rice! Some dirty rice, with a chicken fried steak over it, and some breakfast style sausage gravy is one of my death row meals.



I have a couple of friends who claim to hate liver.  But I've gone out with them to Cajun restaurants and they scarf the dirty rice up.  My husband and I would just smirk and keep on eating.  Can't they even taste the stuff that makes dirty rice, well, dirty?


----------

